# Louisiana HB1033 Menhaden catch limits and near-coast exclusion zones



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Pro pogie boat news.








Restrictive Louisiana Menhaden Legislation Would Have Major Costs; New Report Details Fishery’s Economic Value - Digital Journal


BATON ROUGE, LA / ACCESSWIRE / April 29, 2022 / A bill introduced in the Louisiana State Legislature earlier this month would enact harsh restrictions on



www.digitaljournal.com







> *Restrictive Louisiana Menhaden Legislation Would Have Major Costs; New Report Details Fishery’s Economic Value*
> By
> ACCESSWIRE
> Published
> ...



Local news link. https://www.nola.com/news/environment/article_f823116a-c72b-11ec-bffc-87e6a9f3efb2.html



> *House backs limits on Louisiana's biggest fishery, but pogie bill faces tough path in Senate*
> *Environmental and sport fishing groups want restrictions on menhaden industry*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Scott McKnight said it best.. Louisiana striving to remain the last coastal state to regulate menhaden..the bill is dead in the state senate..fish/shrimp farms all over the world use fish meal as feed...mostly Asian farms but a growing number in the western hemisphere.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

So tired of seeing dead redfish in the marsh all for a commercial fishery that benefits OOS interest way more than those of us along the northern Gulf.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Need all the help we can get in this uphill battle! HB 1033 by Joe Orgeron will be heard next week by the Senate Natural Resources Committee. The bill will set some reasonable catch limits on Pogies in state waters and require the industry to report their catch. Please send an email to these 7 Committee Members (either as a group or individually) asking for their support of HB 1033. 

Chair Bob Hensgens [email protected]
Vice Chair Mike Fesi [email protected]
Sen. Bret Allain [email protected]
Sen. Pat Connick [email protected]
Sen. Sharon Hewitt [email protected]
Sen. Eddie Lambert [email protected]
Sen. Fred Mills [email protected]


----------



## devildog (Jun 12, 2017)

I’ve watched those companies out there in Venice🥲 Using spotter planes and net boats dragging them up to the mothership. Reminded me of a scene from War of the Worlds. Freaking whacked


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

The visible destruction left behind is criminal...miles of dead floating by-catch. Those strings of dead fish are likely the tip of the iceberg

If anyone wants to reach out and help, but doesn't feel like writing an email, please pm me and I'll copy/paste the paragraph that I emailed.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

When eligible voters don't vote, this is what you get, what you deserve. Of course single issue voters are easily manipulated into voting against their own interests.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

sjrobin said:


> When eligible voters don't vote, this is what you get, what you deserve. Of course single issue voters are easily manipulated into voting against their own interests.


This is only partially true. The problem is that we vote to elect someone then far too often they vote on things that are not what we would like IF we even knew about them. There are just so many thing that affect us that no candidate votes on everything the way we'd like. To us fisherman this a a huge issue. But to probably most voters this isn't high on their list of issues that impact them.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Status quo corrupt politics are standard due to lack of voter participation or knowledge of the corrupt actors...campaign contributions are not corrupt technically, but when combined with gerrymandering allow elected officials to act for the largest donors. West Virginia had a 22 % voter participation in the states primary. Super pacs control most of our elected officials. Back to Louisiana most Americans do not know and a most do not care that all GOM coastal estuaries are at great risk of collapse due to rising water levels, warmer water, and an increasing number of extreme weather events.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> When eligible voters don't vote, this is what you get, what you deserve. Of course single issue voters are easily manipulated into voting against their own interests.


Preach on.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> This is only partially true. The problem is that we vote to elect someone then far too often they vote on things that are not what we would like IF we even knew about them. There are just so many thing that affect us that no candidate votes on everything the way we'd like. To us fisherman this a a huge issue. But to probably most voters this isn't high on their list of issues that impact them.


Its called Lobbyists. Politiicians don't always support right or wrong things. They support what will make them look good and improve their re-election chances.


----------

